# Hobbies other than snakes??



## Flexxx (Feb 21, 2020)

What other hobbies do you do other than snakes?
Me personally im a hunter and competition shooter. I ride harleys and BMX with my mates and Mrs. And in the winter months after the rains come in its nature photography.

Feel free to post pics and/or tell everyone about your other hobbies


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Aug 26, 2020)

Occassionally I go frog herping just for fun. I mean, it's not that hard when you have several dams in your paddock.
Here are some of my fravorites.

Orange-eyed treefrog











Pobblebonk





Not 100% sure about this guy. Think he's a naked treefrog.


----------



## Shaggers89 (Aug 27, 2020)

I do a fair bit of wildlife photography when i go to the koziosko National park to go fishing lol and Im also a musician that plays in orchestras (Sax) or on my own as im a guitarist as well 






Couple of stock images of my insturments My blackguard 54 was actually used as the stock image lol. Im stuck at home and my No1 Bari is in storage 
i mostly play vintage guitars live but my No1 has been this 1954 Fender pre CBS blackguard telecaster for a hell of a long time


----------



## Archer (Nov 4, 2020)

Archery. Although im taking a break from it for a bit as im not feeling the lurve for the sport anymore.

My other hobby is my cars, have just sent my 75 fairlane to the restorer for paint & rust repair.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Archer said:


> Archery. Although im taking a break from it for a bit as im not feeling the lurve for the sport anymore.
> 
> My other hobby is my cars, have just sent my 75 fairlane to the restorer for paint & rust repair.


Nice, I love Archery. But Tennis is my true sport. Here's a pic of me in the middle of a match.





OK so maybe I'm not quite there yet...
[automerge]1616488209[/automerge]
Now on to my third racquet. It's a Wilson Nemesis Open 3.0. Super excited to start using this bad boy. 









Wilson Nemesis Open 3.0 Tennis Racquet


Wilson Nemesis Open 3.0 Tennis Racquet




www.rebelsport.com.au


----------



## Harpo (May 5, 2021)

I play around with R/C cars, and aquariums.

My 3ft. tank.






Traxxas 1:16 E-REVO 






Traxxas Summit






The garden on top of my 5ft. tank. 






our "Starry Night" cichlid female


----------



## reptilesforlife (May 9, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I play around with R/C cars, and aquariums.
> 
> My 3ft. tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friller2009 (May 9, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I play around with R/C cars, and aquariums.
> 
> My 3ft. tank.
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like a coal grunter!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 9, 2021)

Harpo said:


> I play around with R/C cars, and aquariums.
> 
> My 3ft. tank.
> 
> ...


I just set up a small tank, slightly under 2ft, prob 3/4 full holding about 30 litres, a school of 10 Neon tetras and 4 sparkling gouramis. Stoked with it.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 9, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I just set up a small tank, slightly under 2ft, prob 3/4 full holding about 30 litres, a school of 10 Neon tetras and 4 sparkling gouramis. Stoked with it.


Nice! Tropical fish are the bomb. Especially them little neons. You gotta show us a pic Kev!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 9, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Nice! Tropical fish are the bomb. Especially them little neons. You gotta show us a pic Kev!


Yeah I'll let 'em settle in for a bit, everyone's a bit timid at the moment.


----------



## Friller2009 (May 9, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Yeah I'll let 'em settle in for a bit, everyone's a bit timid at the moment.


Just fed one of my fish, he’s a bloody little devil.
bit my finger because he wanted more than one fish.

trout gudgeons, little monsters they are.




[automerge]1620541716[/automerge]


Pythonguy1 said:


> Nice! Tropical fish are the bomb. Especially them little neons. You gotta show us a pic Kev!


Yeah, but nothing compares to rainbow fish or large aussie natives like catfish, bass, perch and grunters.
[automerge]1620542086[/automerge]


Flexxx said:


> What other hobbies do you do other than snakes?
> Me personally im a hunter and competition shooter. I ride harleys and BMX with my mates and Mrs. And in the winter months after the rains come in its nature photography.
> 
> Feel free to post pics and/or tell everyone about your other hobbies


I keep tons of rainbow fish and breed them.




My neosilurus ater (black eel tailed catfish) tank.






My four foot (soon to be a six foot) rainbow fish display
[automerge]1620542340[/automerge]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> I just set up a small tank, slightly under 2ft, prob 3/4 full holding about 30 litres, a school of 10 Neon tetras and 4 sparkling gouramis. Stoked with it.


Sweet!
Sparkling gouramis are so pretty, haven’t see them around where i live though.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 9, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Just fed one of my fish, he’s a bloody little devil.
> bit my finger because he wanted more than one fish.
> 
> trout gudgeons, little monsters they are.
> ...


Very nice man. I'd like to get into fish somewhere down the road, however reptiles are my true passion.
Still some of our native fish are pretty cool though. Catfish are awesome. Mouth almighty are pretty cool as well.


----------



## Friller2009 (May 9, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Very nice man. I'd like to get into fish somewhere down the road, however reptiles are my true passion.
> Still some of our native fish are pretty cool though. Catfish are awesome. Mouth almighty are pretty cool as well.


Nothing compares to a saratoga or, if you can afford one a Queensland Lungfish.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 9, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Nothing compares to a saratoga or, if you can afford one a Queensland Lungfish.


Yeah lungfish are dope as. Bloody expensive though!


----------



## Friller2009 (May 9, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Yeah lungfish are dope as. Bloody expensive though!


Yeah, plus add on the tank cost, and you’ve just spent a lot of money.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (May 9, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> Yeah, plus add on the tank cost, and you’ve just spent a lot of money.


Oh heck yeah. Cause they need something like a 2000L tank don't they?


----------



## Friller2009 (May 10, 2021)

Pythonguy1 said:


> Oh heck yeah. Cause they need something like a 2000L tank don't they?


Yeah, but bigger is always better.


----------



## Stuart (May 10, 2021)

Awesome setup Friller!!


----------



## Friller2009 (May 10, 2021)

Stuart said:


> Awesome setup Friller!!


Thanks, i’m planning on setting up a four foot tank for a coal grunter and other smaller aussie monster fish later this year.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (May 20, 2021)

My newest hobby that I've been wanting to get into for a few years now, blending and barrel aging my own port, finally did it a couple of months ago, gonna get a few more custom Barrels too, already have a 10 litre and 5 litre on the go. Happy days!


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 23, 2021)

RC mania too ! ?


----------



## Harpo (May 23, 2021)

Very nice, Slashes? mate! 
My Mrs. and I have Summits too


----------



## Friller2009 (May 23, 2021)

Flaviemys purvisi said:


> My newest hobby that I've been wanting to get into for a few years now, blending and barrel aging my own port, finally did it a couple of months ago, gonna get a few more custom Barrels too, already have a 10 litre and 5 litre on the go. Happy days!
> View attachment 331148
> View attachment 331149
> View attachment 331150
> ...


Australia’s finest alcohol.


----------



## CF Constrictor (May 23, 2021)

Got a few rustlers as well but i just love the SLASH ! 2 and 4wd ?


----------



## Timmah (Aug 23, 2021)

@CF Constrictor @Harpo good to see some Traxxas truck fans here! I've got an original 2wd Stampede that I added the VXL esc and brushless motor to. It'll flip on its back under full noise on a grippy surface ? 

But my bike will always be #1


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 8, 2021)

I don't ride much anymore but still have an 86 RZ 350 and an 08 YZ 250 to play with when i get the urge. Love my 2 strokes as well. ?


Timmah said:


> @CF Constrictor @Harpo good to see some Traxxas truck fans here! I've got an original 2wd Stampede that I added the VXL esc and brushless motor to. It'll flip on its back under full noise on a grippy surface ?
> 
> But my bike will always be #1
> View attachment 331589


----------



## pyhonead (Dec 5, 2021)

i do kickboxing and i am also into drawing heres a drawing i did


spider man, spider man does whatever a spider can


----------



## Taeanna (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm a nerd that also crochets.
It has caused some interesting side effects.


----------



## pyhonead (Dec 6, 2021)

i'm also sort of a geek. i grew up with spider man comic books jurrasic park transformers and dc.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Dec 7, 2021)

pyhonead said:


> i'm also sort of a geek.


I'm nut's about spiderman as well so your not alone brother


----------



## Rob (Dec 7, 2021)

pyhonead said:


> i'm also sort of a geek.



Aren't we all?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Dec 7, 2021)

That's a neat collection Rob!!


----------



## CarlosTheSnake (Dec 9, 2021)

Im into PC gaming, mainly Valorant and Paladins atm. Saving for a Jeep Wrangler for when I get my Ls/Ps. Also love a good Nissan 350z


----------



## Fallimar (Dec 21, 2021)

I also keep a lizard, inverts, a cat and a child so those count probably.

As for actual hobbies, I'm a costume tech. I make weird stuff, have done since I was a kid. Have a degree in costume even, heh.


----------



## roxysmoonglow (Dec 22, 2021)

I try and play Bass. My left hand is out of action for the moment so I sing really loudly like a nut job. And I'm talking SOAD.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 30, 2021)

Alcoholic and a Gamer, (sometimes at the same time)

Sega Megadrive, PS1, PS2, PS3, PS4 with VR kit, PS5 and Xbox One.

Currently playing Aliens Elite Fireteam, but think I might go back and catch up on Destiny.


----------



## punkinhead (Oct 20, 2022)

My ex called me a collector of hobbies.
I've brewed beer all my life up till a few years ago. Got right into distillation of spirits for my friends and ended up being the biggest supplier of stills in Australia.
Grew exotic mushrooms for a long while. 
Fishing and boating was very big in my life at times.
Ridden motorcycles my whole life and still have 4 here.
Collect pinball machines, i have 26 pinballs, air hockey, stand up arcade games etc here, an actual 80's arcade in my home.
Always loved to travel.

There's probably more, but here are some pics.


----------



## Herpetology (Oct 20, 2022)

punkinhead said:


> My ex called me a collector of hobbies.
> I've brewed beer all my life up till a few years ago. Got right into distillation of spirits for my friends and ended up being the biggest supplier of stills in Australia.
> Grew exotic mushrooms for a long while.
> Fishing and boating was very big in my life at times.
> ...


What bikes are they? Looks like you have options depending on the day


----------



## punkinhead (Oct 21, 2022)

Herpetology said:


> What bikes are they? Looks like you have options depending on the day


The white one at the back is a Moto Guzzi MkIV Le Mans 1000 that i rode every day for 15 years. Next to it is my Ducati 1098 superbike. They won the WSB championship on one of those. I let it run out of rego while i was waiting for eye surgery and haven't ridden it since. The trail bike i bought for exercise but then realised i could get the same exercize playing pinball without riding off a cliff.

The Harley is a Rocker C that i customised and is my daily ride. I don't use it much.


----------

